# Macanudo Cafe Portofino Cigar Review - Got better



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found the draw tight and the flavor a bit bitter, up until I cut another 1/3 of an inch off the back. The flavor really opened up. It's just fr...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Portofino Cigar Review - Got better


----------

